# **-The-official-waterfest17-GIRLS-picture-thread**



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Cars were nice but the chicks looked even better this year! Pls post any pics here :thumbup:


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

albfelix said:


> Cars were nice but the chicks looked even better this year! Pls post any pics here :thumbup:


 The official pic thread has no pics. OP should always start the thread off yes or no?


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hot almost naked girls:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
Fat girls almost naked:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: 

As always look your self in the mirror before leaving.:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## emieu1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Pics that i have


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

TM87 said:


> Fat girls almost naked:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


 saw a couple to many of this. some people more cloths are better. 

some of them audio girls :thumbup:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

emieu1 said:


> Pics that i have


 man wish the one on the far left had some bewbs, that'd make her pretty decent.


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

a lot of them were skin and bones...ew


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

What was up with the insane amounts of slutty looking chicks this year?! 

I mean, I'm not complaining hehe... but damn!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

im no hero x said:


> What was up with the insane amounts of slutty looking chicks this year?!
> 
> I mean, I'm not complaining hehe... but damn!


 i agree with you on that..i was walking around like am i at a car show or ****ing hooters.:facepalm: 


BUTT hey if girls wanna walk around with their stuff hangin out im down.:laugh:


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> i agree with you on that..i was walking around like am i at a car show or ****ing hooters.:facepalm:
> 
> 
> BUTT hey if girls wanna walk around with their stuff hangin out im down.:laugh:


 nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Tim0804 (Sep 22, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> i agree with you on that..i was walking around like am i at a car show or ****ing hooters.:facepalm:
> 
> 
> BUTT hey if girls wanna walk around with their stuff hangin out im down.:laugh:


 no doubt


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> i agree with you on that..i was walking around like am i at a car show or ****ing hooters.:facepalm:
> 
> 
> BUTT hey if girls wanna walk around with their stuff hangin out im down.:laugh:


 x2!!!! 

the unitronic girls were amazing


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> BUTT hey if girls wanna walk around with their stuff hangin out im down.:laugh:


 :thumbup::laugh: 

My friends and I saw some nipp on Saturday at the show. Insane amounts of awesome mixed with a dash of "wtf was she thinking?" This chick (who was pretty good looking and not slutty looking, I must say) was cooling down by the sprinker/mister things and got completely wet. She's talking to her friends once she's done and shes like "I feel like I'm at a wet t-shirt contest! I wonder if you could see anything" and she lifted her shirt and you could see right through her bra. I didn't mean to be a perv but she was talking so loud that we couldn't help but look over at her and well, yeah. We were laughing our asses off! What was this chick thinking doing that in public?!


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

hurry up guys, OP looking for fap materials


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

im no hero x said:


> :thumbup::laugh:
> 
> My friends and I saw some nipp on Saturday at the show. Insane amounts of awesome mixed with a dash of "wtf was she thinking?" This chick (who was pretty good looking and not slutty looking, I must say) was cooling down by the sprinker/mister things and got completely wet. She's talking to her friends once she's done and shes like "I feel like I'm at a wet t-shirt contest! I wonder if you could see anything" and she lifted her shirt and you could see right through her bra. I didn't mean to be a perv but she was talking so loud that we couldn't help but look over at her and well, yeah. We were laughing our asses off! What was this chick thinking doing that in public?!


 :laugh:


----------



## j.fopps (Jul 9, 2008)

emieu1 said:


>


 anyone know if that is her car? just wondering cause i saw a chick driving a slammed yellow gti like a week ago on rt 9 north looks like the same car from what i remember


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Righteous Bucks said:


> hurry up guys, OP looking for fap materials


 lol so far only cool stories :laugh:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

^ 
That's Paige and yes it's her car


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

aar0n. said:


> ^
> That's Paige and yes it's her car


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## builthatch (Jul 1, 2003)

i was busy both days so i didn't get to troll any of the girls but i was in the booth next to these girls all day and the three brunettes that were always out together were very attractive. One was middle eastern or indian and the other two were white girls. this pic is terrible because you can only see two of the three ('cept the shoes of the third) but again, i was busy. if you saw them, this pic will remind you of 'em.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

emieu1 said:


> Pics that i have


 needs wheelz.


----------



## romayayo (May 17, 2004)

OP is a pervert :laugh:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

romayayo said:


> OP is a pervert :laugh:


 lol why did you click on this thread? :laugh:


----------



## romayayo (May 17, 2004)

albfelix said:


> lol why did you click on this thread? :laugh:


 because i saw your user name


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Creepers.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

PSU said:


> Creepers.


 Refined gentlemen like ourselves would never creep on hot booth babes.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

i3rent said:


> Refined gentlemen like ourselves would never creep on hot booth babes.


 Us? Pfft.

We would never sit in the VWVortex booth and check out girls walking by all day.


----------



## Dub'tastic (Dec 25, 2007)

I'd need prof .... I had to work today after getting my ticket they day they went on sale.... the whole reason to go is to check out the product..:laugh: Hope everyone had fun ..


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

Bunch of topless chicks in the hot tub at the hotel.....could'nt believe my eyes......


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

bump for the best thread after every waterfest! haha


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

^^^^^ THAT is correct.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The Hater said:


> bump for the best thread after every waterfest! haha


 ....that hopefully doesn't get locked and blackholed (hint... gotta keep it clean)


----------



## romayayo (May 17, 2004)

3-4 years ago someone made the same thread and some guy literally took over 100 pics of people's girlfriends, so many people were mad. it's ok to take pictures of models, but everyone's girlfriend? that's just creepy


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

i wanted to take some pics.. but because of my age.. i didnt wanna be a perv lol.. 

id go in on some doods gfs if they were single...!!!!! thats wat im saying! the booth girls just looookd beyond slutty.. any good looking girl was with a guy.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

ic: of models i took with my low quality iphone 3gs camera


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

romayayo said:


> 3-4 years ago someone made the same thread and some guy literally took over 100 pics of people's girlfriends, so many people were mad. it's ok to take pictures of models, but everyone's girlfriend? that's just creepy


 roman i remember that.. lol even the chicks came on vortex to post! ha


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

one more ic: this dude had to put his stupid hand in front of my iphone


----------



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

albfelix said:


> one more ic: this dude had to put his stupid hand in front of my iphone


 Haha no shame...gotta love them cottage cheese thighs!


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

Ewwwwwwwww


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Perfect, I needed some cottage cheese for the cantaloupe I just cut up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Be nice that is some guys gf eace: (not mine but just sayin)


----------



## mattdoscher (Feb 22, 2010)

This thread totally made me realize I forgot to take pictures of the ladies:facepalm: 
Here's a few with girls in them:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

albfelix said:


> one more ic: this dude had to put his stupid hand in front of my iphone


 i wish he woulda blocked the entire girl.


----------



## clashingtaco (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm all for girls looking good but I feel like the half naked girls sort of cheapen the shows. It reminds me of something you'd see at a Honda show. 

There's a difference between class and trash. Booty shorts, heels and a tiny top is not classy.


----------



## DubbinDanielle (Feb 22, 2010)

*pics*

did anyone get a picture of that blonde chick with the mk5 gli?? that'd be me  lol


----------



## romayayo (May 17, 2004)

A2jettafreak said:


> roman i remember that.. lol even the chicks came on vortex to post! ha


:laugh:


----------



## mattdoscher (Feb 22, 2010)

DubbinDanielle said:


> did anyone get a picture of that blonde chick with the mk5 gli?? that'd be me  lol


You were behind me going in the second day, you let me in coming out of the Wawa driveway. :thumbup:


----------



## romayayo (May 17, 2004)

albfelix said:


> one more ic: this dude had to put his stupid hand in front of my iphone


now felix that is nasty, if any booth has a "half naked model" PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make sure they look good


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

DubbinDanielle said:


> did anyone get a picture of that blonde chick with the mk5 gli?? that'd be me  lol


nope but i saw you..


----------



## DubbinDanielle (Feb 22, 2010)

mattdoscher said:


> You were behind me going in the second day, you let me in coming out of the Wawa driveway. :thumbup:


haha glad i was being nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DubbinDanielle (Feb 22, 2010)

A2jettafreak said:


> nope but i saw you..


:thumbup:


----------



## Splaske (Aug 19, 2010)

Ty canon 7d


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

SlammedGolfIII said:


> Bunch of topless chicks in the hot tub at the hotel.....could'nt believe my eyes......



that pic is f***ing awesome


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

thickness










and fresh shaved box


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

SUBSCRIBED!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Josh.Spenjet04 (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## marikUA (Mar 19, 2009)

Unitronic seems to got some better taste 

DSC00816 by marikUA, on Flickr


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

marikUA said:


> Unitronic seems to got some better taste
> 
> DSC00816 by marikUA, on Flickr


Mike @ Unitronic and the girls were great. I was able to get them to come over and do our trophy presentation at the autocross. This is user "madmax" with the CSP TT build in the Autox forum.










In exchange for them coming over to do trophies, I took each of them for a ride on course. We're working on getting the video posted now. Should be pretty good


----------



## Mr Ruckus (Aug 15, 2001)

SoooOOo much jail bait at the show..


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

This thread is amusing.


----------



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

illblood said:


> thickness


id hit that :beer:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6020/5953320850_0ed46d2f12_b.jpg[/img] IMG_1003 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

PerkeyTurkey said:


> id hit that :beer:


well said lol


----------



## EuraWh0re (Jul 10, 2011)

My friends looking of pics that were taken of her actually she was the grl in the pink tu tu


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

EuraWh0re said:


> My friends looking of pics that were taken of her actually she was the grl in the pink tu tu


Saw her a few times on saturday, at the show and at WaWa.


----------



## naadrow (May 18, 2011)

a lot of the non show girls were hot aswell, just sayin


----------



## EuraWh0re (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah they were haha


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

PerkeyTurkey said:


> id hit that :beer:


i would too its the reason i love spanish women hahaha


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

BigDreams Lilpockets said:


> that pic is f***ing awesome


I'm here to please..... :laugh::beer:


----------



## Local603 (Feb 11, 2003)

DubbinDanielle said:


> did anyone get a picture of that blonde chick with the mk5 gli?? that'd be me  lol


Now would be a great time to just post up some pics of yourself. Hopefully wearing something that is borderline ho-ish. Maybe a pic from a past Halloween? Or a friends 21st b-day party where everything got a little out of hand/girls gone wild-ish :laugh:


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

Unbelievable2 said:


> Now would be a great time to just post up some pics of yourself. Hopefully wearing something that is borderline ho-ish. Maybe a pic from a past Halloween? Or a friends 21st b-day party where everything got a little out of hand/girls gone wild-ish :laugh:


Aren't you just a gentleman.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

A2jettafreak said:


> roman i remember that.. lol even the chicks came on vortex to post! ha


Just like that year, and the year after and the year after that...the girls are more than welcome to start a thread of their own. Any person in public is fair game. Its not anyone is posting up skirt shots. haha.


----------



## euro_swag (Jul 18, 2011)

unitronic knew what to do when getting girls


----------



## vr64u (Jul 19, 2011)

naadrow said:


> a lot of the non show girls were hot aswell, just sayin


for sure seen alot of them too a few hot blondes someone got to have caught them on cam ???


----------



## emieu1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Unbelievable2 said:


> Now would be a great time to just post up some pics of yourself. Hopefully wearing something that is borderline ho-ish. Maybe a pic from a past Halloween? Or a friends 21st b-day party where everything got a little out of hand/girls gone wild-ish :laugh:


ahahahaha


----------



## dubbitch (Aug 8, 2008)

any pics of the white gti on pink rs's :heart: ?


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

anything worth lookin at yet?:laugh:


----------



## marikUA (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0110832825.176269.111388812825&type=1&theater


----------



## jeeprnovru (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

marikUA said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0110832825.176269.111388812825&type=1&theater


I was actually surprised that the brunette on the right in the photo was pleasant to talk to. It was the first time I have enjoyed speaking to any spokes-model outside of the VW tent.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

bump :thumbup:


----------



## 1anG (Jul 14, 2011)

*Reason for the Slim Chicks*



builtvw said:


> a lot of them were skin and bones...ew


Personally i like the slim chicks, just as long as they arnt Heroin Chic.....but theirs a reason 4 the skin and bones.........They save weight, you dont wanna be at the line vs an M# and have a DD B***H in ur passanger seat trying to Race do you. SliM chicks+Ultra Light Rims+ etc. etc. etc. +Fast car haha


----------



## 1anG (Jul 14, 2011)

*My picks*



emieu1 said:


> Pics that i have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

had to take these from another thread, enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## givemeadub (Jul 29, 2008)

i only got a couple...


----------



## el_bobbo (Nov 13, 2001)

givemeadub said:


>


Creeper style on that one bud 

She was definitely attractive, and the fact that the hot mk4 was her made it better.


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

thanks for the new background :thumbup::beer:

And dont worry i aint creepin, shes my wife :heart: im the lucky guy


----------



## el_bobbo (Nov 13, 2001)

Nice. Props on the hot wife and extra props on marrying a fellow Dubber.

I'm doing the same in ~2 weeks. She's in a B6 Audi currently, but she's eying a Rocco or a Mk2 for her next toy car.


----------



## CEL is On (Jul 9, 2010)

The Unitronic girls were hot. 

80% of the girls with bikinis on were not very attractive. Cellulite FTW? I think not. Some of them had some donkkssssss


----------



## oakdub (Feb 27, 2011)

albfelix said:


>


i think im in love with the far right girl.

second from the left, lol lips.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

oakdub said:


> i think im in love with the far right girl.
> 
> second from the left, lol lips.


Too bad you weren't there ******.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

second from the right...

dark hair, light/blue eyes...always a winner.


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

givemeadub said:


> i only got a couple...[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats awesome on the left haha


even little man is looking haha


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

oh and i cant post the pic but my friend found this

http://www.airsociety.net/forums/showthread.php/1345-One-Pic-from-Waterfest


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

was that pic of girl flashing in front of the R32!? AWESOME if it was haha


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

haha yea i fixed the link now so ittll bring you to the pic


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

I saw it live hahaha hillarious


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

oakdub said:


> i think im in love with the far right girl.
> 
> second from the left, lol lips.


I'll take the far left.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Euromedian knows whats up. 


90% of those booth girls are ****ing hideously ugly.


----------

